# Algea on hood



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i am new and im lost. i have a 55 gallon tank some live plants and abotu 20 fish and 20 olive neteral snails, the tank glass has no algea on it at all, but the glass under the lights on the top it gets on there bad, not for sure what to do to stop it kinda lost any help would

i would post a pic of tank but dont have a clue how to do it, cant figure it out


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not much you can do I don't think. If that is the only placxe you get it, feel lucky.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

its growing on there because its getting wet. some water is probably splashing onto the surface and it will grow under the lights you have. I have the same issue. only thing you can do is keep the water from splashing or clean the glass.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have a air tube that runs the lenght of the tank and that might be causeing the water to bubble up and hit the glass under the lights, thanks for the answers i do appreciate it, thanks alot


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I have the same problem, just wipe it off, no big deal


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah I just take it to the bath tub and spray it down when it gets bad.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine stays wet with condensation but I never see algae. Maybe because they are glass, not sure.


----------



## redearedbomber (Mar 15, 2011)

Possible light source too close to glass?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

good point redear...


----------

